# SonyEricsson K300i Cell Phone almost installed. please help

## SAngeli

Hi,

I have a Sony Ericsson K300i cell phone and am not able to get it connected and work with applications like Wammu or Kmobiletools.

So far I got this done.

Please help me if you can as do not wish to give up and load windows to use its software.

```
Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0731:0528 Susteen, Inc. SonyEricsson DCU-11 Cable

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0

  bDeviceProtocol         0

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x0731 Susteen, Inc.

  idProduct          0x0528 SonyEricsson DCU-11 Cable

  bcdDevice            0.01

  iManufacturer           0

  iProduct                0

  iSerial                 0

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           39

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0xa0

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower              100mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           3

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass      0

      bInterfaceProtocol      0

      iInterface              0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x000a  1x 10 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x02  EP 2 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               0
```

```
drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for pl2303

usbcore: registered new driver pl2303

drivers/usb/serial/pl2303.c: Prolific PL2303 USB to serial adaptor driver

usb 2-7: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4

pl2303 2-7:1.0: pl2303 converter detected

usb 2-7: pl2303 converter now attached to ttyUSB0

usb 2-7: usbfs: interface 0 claimed by pl2303 while 'bp' sets config #1

usb 2-7: usbfs: interface 0 claimed by pl2303 while 'bp' sets config #1
```

Thanks,

Spiro

----------

## flanksteak

The "interface 0 claimed by" error is caused by one of two things:

You don't have enough permissions on ttyUSB0

or

Another module is locked onto the USB device and is preventing access to usbserial.

If it's the second problem, you have to figure out which module is attached to the phone. 

Of course, the last possibility is a bug in the driver, but start by checking permissions and loaded modules.

----------

## janosh

I think you also need to bulild the kernel with USB Modem (cdc_acm) as a module. To be able to connect the phone.

Device Drivers -->

 -- USB Support -->

 -- [m] USB Modem (cdc_acm) <<----

--

Jonarne

----------

